# Dog is NOT good with children



## WinitheGSD

So I have discovered a little problem with my female GSD, wini. She is 1 1/2 yrs. old. Recently when kids come to the house she is very bad! She gets nervous and barks at them. When they go to pet her she kind of like shrinks down and sometimes runs away. She just dosen't like them. Now she is jumping on them and is snapping at them. She hasn't bit any child, but she like snaps and tries. 

She is in dog training. We have kids coming to the house alot. So I want her to behave when they come over. The trainer said a lot of dogs aren't good with small children and kids in general. How can I get her to be comfortable and good with kids? Do I have to lock her away every time a kids comes over?? I don't want someone to get hurt in the process.


----------



## Brightelf

Recently discovered this problem? I would definitely suggest taking Wini to the vet (even if she was just there and was "fine" ) because she needs to have her thyroid checked. Thyroid problems can make dogs get snappy and cranky at some things but not others! Imagine if you discover that she is hypothyroid, and this was the only symptom-- and it might be resolved by a relatively inexpensive daily pill? I would get Wini a thyroid screening done at your vet. This may help rule out this as the problem, but if it is the problem, the vet can help you correct it. Thyroid issues truly can make seemingly "healthy" dogs seem irritable, snappish-- and sometimes only with SOME things, while being great with everything else! Good luck with Wini. Please let us know how her thyroid results came out!


----------



## Woodreb

While waiting on results of a thyroid check, I think I would also start looking at the circumstance that set off this behavior. If you can identify certain things that are setting her off, you can work on training both the kids and the dog. 

If petting is setting her off, does the way the kids approach her seem threatening (from her point of view)? Get your trainer to help you read her body language. I think I would also try getting a lot of treats and putting her on a sit/stay and let the kids treat her for calm behavior (supervised by you of course). And teach the kids how to approach her in a way that isn't threatening.

My grandson is almost 5 and our puppy is about 4 months old. Naturally the pup is still in a very nippy stage and when the grandson runs, the pup thinks it's time for a great game of chase and nipping at heels, which the grandson doesn't really like nor understand. When the pup gets aroused and ready to play like that, I have Tyler (grandson) get a tug toy and play tug with the puppy. So I'm effectively training both of them to do something that is enjoyable for both of them.

I'm sure other will have some suggestions as well.


----------



## Jax08

I learned yesterday that Lyme's disease can also cause aggression. Found that very interesting.

Did one of the kids do something to Wini when no one was looking? If this is not a medical problem then you need to introduce Wini to the kids properly. Put her on a leash, have them stand very still while she is smelling them, have them give her treats, teach her they are not a threat.


----------



## big_dog7777

What have you done up to this point from a training/socializing standpoint with her and kids?

What type of training is she in?

What other situations does she act like this?

How long has she been acting like this?


----------



## Riley's Mom

Everyone seems to be concentrating on training the dog and helping the dog to handle the children in a good way. This is definitely a must. The thyroid check is an absolute must. Checking into the lyme's disease thing I would think to be very important, see if your dog exhibits symptoms of that illness, too.

BUT ... ya'all are passing over a key ingredient here ... what about teaching the KIDS how to behave with and around a dog? Most parents don't do this, don't know they need to. Humans are notorious for believing "you need to keep your dog under control." Ok, yes we do, but what about the parents keeping their kids under control and teaching them how to behave with and around a dog? People with kids just don't do this it seems.

Last stats I read not to long ago were that the majority of dog bites happen to children. Mostly girls aged 6-7'ish and teen girls 14-16'ish. 

Parents need to learn that they need to teach their children respect of a dog which is an animal first. If a child gets bit by your dog who do you think is going to be blamed? Certainly not the kid but it's likely the kid is the one at fault.


----------



## Woodreb

I agree that teaching the kids how to behave around the dog is also a very important component here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also agree with teaching the kids,,,Masi is 15mths old, I don't have kids, but have nephews and my mom has kids for neighbors (and I'm over there alot)..

Masi is not a fan of kids, however, if they are calm kids, and ignore her, she is happy to ignore them. She gets along great with my 8 year old nephew, whom she rarely sees, and is fine with kids in general, however, if they are screaming, racing around, and being really loud, she would prefer to be elsewhere..


----------



## WinitheGSD

yeah 99% of the kids scream and run around and jump up and down and yell and stomp there feet.


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom what about teaching the KIDS how to behave with and around a dog?


This is a good point. Most likely it is something that is going to need to be addressed on the dogs end, but it could be hugely beneficial to the kids if they were trained on how to behave around a dog.

I see my 7yo dd and her friends (or even just other kids) and how differently they all interect with dogs. Even kids that have dogs!! RARELY do I see a kid go up to a dog and ASK to pet the dog 1st. They usually just lunge in, hands and arms a flinging toward the dog.

Even less rare do I see a kid offer their hand out for the dog to smell. They go shoving their hands on top of the dogs head and then freak out when the dog tilts its head back to see whats going on up there.

SO OFTEN kids go poking around a dogs rear end/back from behind. The poor dog has no idea whats going on back there or who is touching them and turn to see, only to have the kid jump back.

UGH people!! Train your kids.

----------------------------------

Now about the dog not being good with the kids...after the vet has checked the dog and you know she is healthy, get treats. Good treats. May want to boil some chicken and cut it into little pieces.

Have the kids come over and toss, one piece at a time (and make sure they toss to and not throw at) to the dog. When she is comfortable with this, have them wait until she moves a little closer. Eventually she'll be up taking the treat out of their hands. Don't go too fast and don't let the kids move fast, or make loud noises while this is going on.


----------



## big_dog7777

I hear you about kids behavior, but my goal is to condition, socialize and train to the end result of stability around kids ***regardless of their behavior*** provided they are not trying to hurt the dog. My test is a two year old running by the dog while screaming with their arms flailing. If a dog is not spooked by that, does not try to herd and does not lock into prey drive then the dog is GREAT with young kids. I have one that is there, and one that is getting closer and closer each day.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

Now Storm is the total opposite! Luvs all kids, even teenagers, not so great with older adults, like 30's, 40's. He was raised around a ton of kids though. When he was a pup, my daughter who is 15 now would have these huge sleepovers with all of her young girlfriends asleep on the floor and Storm would be right in the middle of them all snoring away, lol!


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD my goal is to condition, socialize and train to the end result of stability around kids


 The dog has to see the kids as something positive. Whenever there are kids around give the dog lots of praise and treats. Have the kids give him the same so he sees them as good food dispensers instead of little wild threats.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifeSo I have discovered a little problem with my female GSD, wini. She is 1 1/2 yrs. old. Recently when kids come to the house she is very bad! She gets nervous and barks at them. When they go to pet her she kind of like shrinks down and sometimes runs away. She just dosen't like them. *Now she is jumping on them and is snapping at them. She hasn't bit any child, but she like snaps and tries. *
> 
> She is in dog training. *We have kids coming to the house alot.* So I want her to behave when they come over. The trainer said a lot of dogs aren't good with small children and kids in general. How can I get her to be comfortable and good with kids? Do I have to lock her away every time a kids comes over?? I don't want someone to get hurt in the process.


For those two bolded things, I would, until she is proofed and you feel comfortable, keep her away from the kids visiting your home. 

I am not sure if that has been mentioned or not. 

But it is not worth it, to me, to try to train as you go with a houseful of running, stomping potential bite sleeves. The potential for something bad is too great. 

Set her up to succeed. Figuring things out and desensitizing is important, but not at the risk of something going wrong, you losing her, your home, etc. (I know worst case-but it's a serious issue with other peoples' kids in your home)


----------

